# Need input for possible Infinity Guitar Works line.



## Variant (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, seven stringers (and six stringers, and eight stringers, etc.), it's been a while since I posted anything on the topic, and well over the last month or so I decided that I was going to give the idea of manufacturing guitars a go. A lot of you lads seemed to like the Infinity design when I first introduced it as a fantasy Ibanez sig. model of mine (see: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ps-infinity-7-s-your-eyeballs.html#post582015, and http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...my-signature-ibanez-eight-rm8.html#post480144), and Ive taken to massaging the concept into being something of its own. Right now I hope to have five to six prototypes built under the moniker Infinity Guitar Works, (fingers crossed) before the winter NAMM show 2010, representing a cross section of what options the line covers.

Some details, such as the shape, construction, scale length, price range, etc. have been decided for the different models in the line, however to give potential buyers the options that best suit them, Id like to poll you strapping young lads on such debatable items like woods, electronics, hardware, and finish options. Keep in mind that there will be 6, 7, and 8 string models, so if you want to spec. differently for your ideal 6er than your ideal 7er, than cut-n-paste away. The more input the betta. 

*
Poll*

*Model spec'd:* &#8734;6, &#8734;7, or &#8734;8

*Body wood:* ash, alder, mahogany, maple, basswood, other (specify)

*Neck wood:* maple, mahogany, other (specify)

*Body top: * flame maple, quilt maple, spalted maple, burled maple, figured maple, other (specify), none
*
Fingerboard wood:* rosewood, ebony, maple, other (specify)

*Pickups: * passive (specify model), active (specify model), piezo?, MIDI/hex?

*Configuration:* H-/-H, H-S-H, H-S-S, S-S-S, etc.
*
Bridge type:* Double locking (Floyd/Edge), Roller (Kahler/Steinberger), two-point (Fender/Wilkenson), fixed (specify type), fixed (blocked trem)
*
Finishes: * Currently, Im leaning away from solid colors and thinking of going strictly with transparent colors (think PRS) and special, unique finishes (think Ibanez RG-ART, etc.) to keep things distinct however Id still like to know what color options youd like to see. Also wood combinations, etc. If you want black, say you want black (dont worry therell be black  )


and anything else youd like to add, any advice would be kindly appreciated. Thanks in advance. 


*Ryan R. Miller
Infinity Guitar Works*


----------



## eegor (Sep 11, 2008)

Those RM8s are sexy as hell. If you were to make one with some Lundgren pups I'd take one in white without giving it a second thought!


----------



## Stitch (Sep 11, 2008)

The real problem I see here is it descending into speccing everyone's dream guitar. How are you planning on correlating what people say?


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Sep 11, 2008)

Both the 7's and 8's are hawt. For my , I would say use some of the 8 string finishes on the 7's, and vice versa.


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll take a 7 string in mahogany body and neck, maple fretboard, quilted maple body top with one 707 and a tune-o-matic bridge.


----------



## eegor (Sep 11, 2008)

I do have a concern about the finished fretboards. Wouldn't the finish wear away after a year or two?

Hey Rick, I just noticed we live in the same city.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 11, 2008)

2 Models
Model spec'd: &#8734;7

Body wood: Ash

Neck wood: Walnut/maple stringers(Neckthru)

Body top: flame maple

Fingerboard wood: Ebony

Pickups: (Creme)Seymour Duncan JB-7 

Configuration: H-x-x

Bridge type: Kahler

Finishes: Tobacco sunburst

Black Hardware

Creme binding

Grover Tuners

*Reversed Headstock!!!!*

-----------
Model spec'd: &#8734;7
Body wood: Alder

Neck wood: Maple/walnut stringers(bolt on)

Body top: Figured Walnut

Fingerboard wood: Maple

Pickups: (Creme or Zebra)Seymour Duncan JB-7 bridge - (Creme) Single coil neck

Configuration: H-x-S

Bridge type: Tonepros String thru

Finishes: natural, Black hardware

Sperzel locking Tuners

Reversed Headstock


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2008)

eegor said:


> I do have a concern about the finished fretboards. Wouldn't the finish wear away after a year or two?
> 
> Hey Rick, I just noticed we live in the same city.



That we do. I'd say you should come to the Divine Heresy show on Saturday but it was cancelled.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Sep 12, 2008)

i love you dude. I seriously do


----------



## Variant (Sep 12, 2008)

Stitch said:


> The real problem I see here is it descending into speccing everyone's dream guitar. How are you planning on correlating what people say?



It's not really a purely statistical acquisition of data, really, I'm more looking for for modal results, and from that, generating a plan of action of applying features in the most flexible manner. Even then, much is to be taken with a grain of salt, and things like unique design, and consideration for six string players (something I'll get little of on here ), etc. will play a significant role on the direction... wait, why am I explaining my market research techniques to you here?  Just answer the poll! 




> I do have a concern about the finished fretboards. Wouldn't the finish wear away after a year or two?



The finished finger boards will be limited to a few models / color schemes, and will contain a clearcoat like the body and headstock veneer. Good observation, though.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Sep 12, 2008)

Model spec'd: &#8734;6, &#8734;7
Body wood: ash
Neck wood: at least 3 pieces with maple/wenge(or bubinga or something else)/maple - bolt on
Body top:spalted maple
Fingerboard wood: ebony (else it will be too bright)
Pickups: passive (something like a JB in the bridge an a rio grande in the neck - to have a good single coil sound)
Configuration: H-/-H
Bridge type: Roller (Kahler/Steinberger)
Finishes: Natural


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Sep 12, 2008)

ARGH!!! funking double post!!!

well however...22 fret thx


----------



## buffa d (Sep 12, 2008)

First things first.
Can you build me one? 

At least two 7 string models.
One with a swamp ash body and another with mahogany.
BKP nailbomb 7 set or a Duncan custom/dimarzio paf for the mahogany one.
Not sure about the swamp ash though.
Hipshot fixed bridge.
Locking tuners.
Perhaps an rga style arch top with Maple neck and ebony fretboard. 
The neck should be quite thin and as easy to play as possible. (like ibanez's. maybe a little more C shaped)

Btw your models had very nice inlays.
25.5 scale, 24 frets.
I think many of us would also like piezos as well..

And no active pickups.

I'd definitely like to see solid white colors and a natural finish for the mahogany one 
A stained black on swamp ash looks also mighty nice!


----------



## cadenhead (Sep 12, 2008)

Not sure how I missed this earlier.



Variant said:


> ,...electronics, hardware,...



You know what I have to say about this. 

By the way you got PM soon


----------



## buffa d (Sep 12, 2008)

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z317/the4thlast1/RG-8327-jcustom030.jpg

A bolt-on with a neck carve like that.
Awesome!


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Model spec'd:* &#8734;6,

*Body wood:* Ash or Alder

*Neck wood:* Maple

*Body top: * None
*
Fingerboard wood:* Rosewood

*Pickups: * passive - Dimarzio's, piezo

*Configuration:* H-/-H
*
Bridge type:* Double locking (Floyd/Edge)
*
Finishes: * Matte silver, black, white
_________________________________

*Model spec'd:* &#8734;7,

*Body wood:* Mahogany

*Neck wood:* Mahogany if neck-thru, Maple if bolt on

*Body top: * Quilt and or Flame Maple
*
Fingerboard wood:* Rosewood

*Pickups: * passive - Dimarzio's, piezo

*Configuration:* H-/-H
*
Bridge type:* Double locking (Floyd/Edge)
*
Finishes: * Trans black, blue, red, purple, white, burst finishes such as trans red burst, purple burst, etc.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 12, 2008)

Model spec'd: &#8734;7

Body wood: alder / mahogany

Neck wood: maple

Body top: none

Fingerboard wood: maple

Pickups: passive (Dimarzio EVO or Duncan Custom + Jazz)

Configuration: H-/H / H-S-H

Bridge type: Double locking (Floyd/Edge)

Finishes: White / Gloss Trans-black / Gloss Tobbaco Sunburst / + gotta have binding!


Reverse headstock is a MUST!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 12, 2008)

Model spec'd: &#8734;7

Body wood: ash

Neck wood: 5pc. maple, (walnut,bubinga,wenge,purpleheart)

Body top: none, or flamed maple

Fingerboard wood: ebony

Pickups: passive BKP, or SD

Configuration: H-/H / H-S-S

Bridge type: Double locking (Floyd/Edge)

Binding: yes

Finishes: White / Gloss Trans-red/ 


Reverse headstock is a MUST!


----------



## buffa d (Sep 12, 2008)

Are you planning on building the guitars yourself?


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 12, 2008)

6's would be cool in 25.5"
7's in 27"
8's in 30-30.5"

possible idea

i like the idea of a 3-5 piece maple walnut neck

mahogany body wings with maple cap on all models

transparent is definitely a good idea, what about trasparent with sunburst aswell that would be sick, specialy for a dark charcoal transparent look with burst edges.

pickups would probably benefit from generic SD or Dimarzio pickups to keep cost down, most of us here already like the run of the mill SD's and Dimarzio's and if we don't like em we can always have em switched out with BHP's, or any other model SD and Dimarzio.

remember not EVERYONE likes trems and telling us we can but a block on it or a tremel-no doesn't take away the fact that you have routed would that fixed brdige guys would like to keep on their guitars, and i hate locking nuts and tremelo fine tuners, thats why they make locking tuners. so trem and fixed bridge would be a cool option.

also the headstocks, what are you thoughts on that, keeping an existing Ibby headstock, isn't that a trademark infringement


and this is a little off topic but i sure as FUCK would take one of those from you completely customed to my specs, and pay handsomely


----------



## darbdavys (Sep 12, 2008)

*Model spec'd:* &#8734;6, &#8734;7 (25.5' is a must)

*Body wood:* mahogany(++) or ash

*Neck wood:* maple

*Body top: *quilt maple or flame maple
*
Fingerboard wood:* maple+transparent violet

*Pickups: * passive (some BKP or SD) or Blackouts

*Configuration:* H-/-H

* Bridge type:* Double locking (Floyd/Edge) (huge +)/fixed (No idea, but TOM will suffice)
*
Finishes: *Exactly like on the first &#8734;7

That first 7 is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sexy. I'd sale my k7 for it any time of the day (or night). even during a gig


----------



## Xaios (Sep 12, 2008)

Model spec'd: &#8734;7,

Body wood: Basswood

Neck wood: Maple/Wenge 5 Piece

Body top: Quilted Maple

Fingerboard wood: Rosewood

Pickups: Dimarzio Blaze 7 Bridge, SD Jazz 7 Neck

Configuration: 5 position blade selector w/ ability to coil tap

Bridge type: Hipshot w/ Piezo

Finishes: Sunburst w/ Cosmo Black Hardware, Blonde w/ Satin Black Hardware


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 12, 2008)

Model spec'd: &#8734;8 (30" scale)

Body wood: Swamp Ash/Ash

Neck wood: Wenge

Body top: Quilted Maple

Fingerboard wood: Maple or Ebony

Pickups: passive - BKP Painkiller, or if it needs to be a larger run, swineshead or something mass produced (not emg 808 though, i don´t like emg´s ) also, direct-mounted pickups!

Configuration: either H-H or H, also single volume knob for H, two volumes and a 3-way for H-H

Bridge type: Fixed, someting like Hipshot. simple and effective. maybe get the model with brass saddles?

Finishes: 

oiled/satin finish on the body, makes the ash look really nice: http://www.blackmachine.net/assets/g12.jpg
http://www.blackmachine.net/assets/GSpet18.jpg

and then, as a sweet contrast, some really bright transparent colour finish on the quilted maple top, maybe accented with some sort of binding. this is an idea i´ve had for a while. color choises: Red, Bright Green (like agile´s Tribal Green, but maybe a tad brighter to show off the quilted maple more), and lastly, a nice and bright turqoise! something like that guy that had the custom schecter 007 with the glorious bright blue/baby blue/turqoise quilted maple top...

satin black hardware too, btw


----------



## Variant (Sep 12, 2008)

> Are you planning on building the guitars yourself?



As in taking machines and tools to wood with my own hands? Absolutely not. You don't want me going anywhere near wood.  My intent is to find a luthier / small shop with the capabilities of accurately representing what future models will be like (i.e. someone with CNC) with the prototypes... that might *also* be willing and able to take on first tier production, and possibly grow into being a part of eventual manufacture if things take off. After I get the CAD data in full 3D, that will be the next step. 




Sepultorture said:


> 6's would be cool in 25.5"
> 7's in 27"
> 8's in 30-30.5"
> 
> possible idea



Something very close to these lines has already been decided.  It should probably be restated that the neck construction and neck-to-body joint has been solidified conceptually, and it doesn't fall within what you would traditionally spec. I've got new (patentable, so I can't mention any details) concepts with regard to this, but it's quite cool/unique. 



> remember not EVERYONE likes trems and telling us we can but a block on it or a tremel-no doesn't take away the fact that you have routed would that fixed brdige guys would like to keep on their guitars, and i hate locking nuts and tremelo fine tuners, thats why they make locking tuners. so trem and fixed bridge would be a cool option.



Don't fear, hardtail guys... fixed bridge options are *definitely* in the mix. Remember that the &#8734;7 and &#8734;8 as Ibby ideas were essentially sig. model concepts for myself in a parallel universe where I could actually get famous.  So, since I prefer double locking trems, they were ubiquitous on those mockups. The company, which may actually happen, caters a much wider spectrum of player... and in fact, having a wide and diverse six string line is the bulk of my focus, despite my ERG tendencies. 



> also the headstocks, what are you thoughts on that, keeping an existing Ibby headstock, isn't that a trademark infringement



Of course. The headstock design has been completely changed, and I'm in the final stages of putting the finishing touches that. The body design has been tweaked slightly as well, but only slightly.


*
You guys rock for all the great feedback... keep it coming!*


----------



## buffa d (Sep 12, 2008)

Variant said:


> As in taking machines and tools to wood with my own hands? Absolutely not. You don't want me going anywhere near wood.  My intent is to find a luthier / small shop with the capabilities of accurately representing what future models will be like (i.e. someone with CNC) with the prototypes... that might *also* be willing and able to take on first tier production, and possibly grow into being a part of eventual manufacture if things take off. After I get the CAD data in full 3D, that will be the next step.
> :



Yeah I was thinking of that.
Let me buy a prototype 
I'd definitely like to see 25.5 AND 27 inch scales on your 7 string line.

Oh and one more thing.. Avoid black finishes


----------



## Neil (Sep 12, 2008)

Model spec'd: &#8734;7

Body wood: mahogany

Neck wood: maple laminated with wenge/ebony/bubinga/walnut etc

Body top: flame maple, quilt maple, may be a neck thru option with no top to show lams

Fingerboard wood: ebony

Pickups: no preference, piezos would be cool

Configuration: H-S-H if a decent middle could be provided, if not, H H 

Bridge type: Edge pro or TOM and string thru ferrules

I'de like to see arch tops like on Brodericks 7, and 27" scale as well.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, I spec'd out what I'd like to see in an Eight String. 

*Model spec'd:* &#8734;8

*Body wood:* ash or alder

*Neck wood:* maple

*Body top: * flame maple or quilt maple
*
Fingerboard wood:* ebony

*Pickups: * Whoever makes passive eights

*Configuration:* H-/-H
*
Bridge type:* fixed - flat mount, preferably not a TOM
*
Finishes: * Just about any trans or trans burst

By the way, I really like the inlays in the older mockups you made. Is there any chance we'll get to see a few current mockups featuring the new headstock shape and refined body?


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's my thoughts - this is all going to be about having manageable variety, letting the customer choose the whole configuration from a small, specific set of variables. So, a customer could order a 6, 7, and 8 string with all the same specs (other than n umber of strings, of course )


*Model spec'd:* &#8734;6, &#8734;7, and &#8734;8

*Body wood:* alder, mahogany, basswood

*Neck wood:* maple

*Body top: * flame maple, quilt maple, none

*Fingerboard wood:* rosewood, ebony, maple

*Scale:* offer options if not cost prohibitive; otherwise offer one scale per string model (e.g. 6=25.5, 7=27, 8=28)

*Pickups: *
Passive: 6/7 = Duncan JB, Custom Bridge; Jazz, '59 Neck; Dimarzio (basic choices, dunno them as well); 8 = whatever is on the Agile Intrepids
Active: not sure... not an active fan. say No Actives, to save time and $ 

*Configuration:* H-/-H, H-S-H, H-S-S, S-S-S, to customer spec

*Bridge type:* Double locking (Floyd/Edge), fixed (hardtail)

*Finishes: * Basic solid primary colors (black, white, red, blue); natural; transparent burst (2 color center-edge, 3 color center-mid-black)



Keeping in mind I have NO experience doing this  I'd say, the more options you can give the customer, without unduly jacking up your costs, the better off you'll be. Each customer will get a potentially unique instrument while still keeping it manageable for you.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 12, 2008)

this could definitely take a Carvin route and be an option picking custom dealy, that would be sick

a tad hard to pull off but sick


----------



## theshred201 (Sep 12, 2008)

Variant said:


> Well, seven stringers (and six stringers, and eight stringers, etc.), it's been a while since I posted anything on the topic, and well&#8230; over the last month or so I decided that I was going to give the idea of manufacturing guitars a go. A lot of you lads seemed to like the Infinity design when I first introduced it as a fantasy Ibanez sig. model of mine (see: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ps-infinity-7-s-your-eyeballs.html#post582015, and http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...my-signature-ibanez-eight-rm8.html#post480144), and I&#8217;ve taken to massaging the concept into being something of its own. Right now I hope to have five to six prototypes built under the moniker Infinity Guitar Works, (fingers crossed) before the winter NAMM show 2010, representing a cross section of what options the line covers.
> 
> Some details, such as the shape, construction, scale length, price range, etc. have been decided for the different models in the line, however to give potential buyers the options that best suit them, I&#8217;d like to poll you strapping young lads on such debatable items like woods, electronics, hardware, and finish options. Keep in mind that there will be 6, 7, and 8 string models, so if you want to spec. differently for your ideal 6&#8217;er than your ideal 7&#8217;er, than cut-n-paste away. The more input the betta.
> 
> ...



OMGOMGMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG


They is going to be real!!!!!!


Alright, now to be a bit more serious:
&#8734;8
Ash Wings
Maple/Walnut Neck
Quilted Maple top
Quilted Maple Fingerboard
Quilted Maple Headstock Veneer
Trans. Crimson, including on the FB (that mockup was amazing...I assume you see the similarities thus far)
HH Layout
Passive Pickups (I vote BKPs, but some type of passive--easier to route more to add EMG's for the people that want it than add wood back to fit passives if it's EMG'ed from the start)
28-ish inch scale
Hipshot/similar bridge
Relatively flat fretboard radius and thin neck
3 way pickup selector
One vol, one tone (push pull for coil tap)
Piezo (Meh, while I dream about this, midi set with a 3 way switch so you can run the 6 high, 6 low, or 6 middle strings via midi, since current guitar synth's can't do more than 6 strings)
Medium Jumbo to Jumbo frets...I'm gonna say stainless steel over nickel-silver
Minimum of 24 frets, but not so many that it sacrifices the tone of the neck pup due to having to put it too close to the bridge.

Erm....I can't think of any more specs to give you. TBH, it was damn near perfect imo in the design you had in the original thread. The only realistic changes I'd make are Passive Pup's, Hipshot Bridge, and maybe coil tap and piezo's. Oh, and LED side dots


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 12, 2008)

if i had to spec one out

i'd take the black infinity 7 with the infinity metal paint and matching headstock veneer

maple top
mahogany body wings
5 piece maple/walnut neck thru body
TOM bridge
string thru body
ebony board
i'm not a fan of inlays so i'd say NONE, but the little bullet ones u have are pretty mint
passive neck n bridge pups, no preference, unless your offering BKP's
toggle three way switch instead of the switch blade ones
locking tuners would be nice, but thats not a good option for cost reasons
27" neck, cus i love the feel of a low B on em

i seriously get excited about these body shapes, the infinity is bang on what i would love to play


i'd fuck it JJ style fo sho


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 13, 2008)

Just don't follow ibanez and you'll be fine


----------



## buffa d (Sep 13, 2008)

Make a standard line and a Baritone line with 27" scale!


----------



## Variant (Sep 15, 2008)

Stengah_2012 said:


> By the way, I really like the inlays in the older mockups you made. Is there any chance we'll get to see a few current mockups featuring the new headstock shape and refined body?



 Um... I haven't changed the inlays, they're the same half-ellipse shape. As for previews of the new guitars... in due time.  I'm still putting finishing touches on things. Additionally, my main computer is dead in the water right now, in need of a new motherboard.  So not having access to all my full spectrum of software (I'm using my wonderful lady's laptop, which _*only*_ has Pshop on it) *and* the fact that I'm outta work and focusing primarily on the job hunt is hasting the process a bit. Be patient, young Jedi. 



> Keeping in mind I have NO experience doing this I'd say, the more options you can give the customer, without unduly jacking up your costs, the better off you'll be. Each customer will get a potentially unique instrument while still keeping it manageable for you.





> this could definitely take a Carvin route and be an option picking custom dealy, that would be sick a tad hard to pull off but sick



I realize that this sort of approach would make a lot of people happy, but honestly I don't think is necessarily the right way to go. Main reason being, is that sort arrangement leaves a lot of room for error and I've witnessed it with both Carvin and ESP, *and* having worked in process management for custom parts myself (in an inundated workplace nonetheless), I can tell you that error rate and the cost of that, in terms of both dollars and reputation lost, is very hard to maintain, especially in an expanding company. Secondarily, you also run the risk of your product line being misrepresented by the customer's whim... something I'd like to avoid out the gate. That said, I'm hardly eliminating the idea of a custom shop in the future.  




> Oh and one more thing.. Avoid black finishes



 Heh... I don't believe I'll be doing that. I know the idea of black guitars has worn on a lot of people, but there's a lot of people (myself, included) who like our black guitars.  What I am planning however, is to *1.* Make black more interesting than just 'black', having each line have a black with some sort of unique character, like the 'nebulous black' finish on the last &#8734;7 mockup... and *2.* offer a wide range of other colors as well. In fact, the standard series will have unique motifs (top woods, hardware finishes, inlay choices) to cover all the primary colors in the spectrum (red, orange, yellow, green, blue, and violet) as well as silver, natural, white and black.




> Erm....I can't think of any more specs to give you. TBH, it was damn near perfect imo in the design you had in the original thread. The only realistic changes I'd make are Passive Pup's, Hipshot Bridge, and maybe coil tap and piezo's. Oh, and LED side dots



Thanks! FYI, all the guitars will have passive pups as a standard, actives will possibly be optional, and where possible the likely H-/-H configuration will have pull-pot coil splitting for each, in combo with a three-way selector for maximum flexibility. 




:chris:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 15, 2008)

I really hope this project gets off the ground - your designs are simply too cool for for it not to!

In my book, the body woods that work the best for 7-strings are alder and swamp ash and my prefered neck and fretboard wood is maple.

For me to get old ye olde wallet, the 7-string would need to have a 25,5" scale... But that really is just about all the input can give you.

Good luck on the project!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Sep 15, 2008)

*Model spec'd:* &#8734;6

*Body wood:* ash/alder (edit: Walnut would be awesome if possible)

*Neck wood:* maple

*Body top:* Anything is good, as long as it is good quality wood

*Fingerboard wood:* rosewood/maple

*Pickups:* passive (bareknuckles probably)

*Configuration:* H-S-H

*Bridge type:* Double locking Edge or Lo-Pro

*Finishes:* Transparent Purple/Black


I would prefer if it had satin neck/fretboard, I hate painted ones

At least 25.5" scale

A 27 fret with H-X-S pickups would be sex also


----------



## buffa d (Sep 15, 2008)

At least make it SATIN black 

But a black guitar with a white binding and white pickups would be sweet! 

Edit: just had the greatest idea. If you want black finishes, just put an ebony top on that thing!


----------



## Daggorath (Sep 15, 2008)

*Model spec'd:* &#8734;7

*Scale: * 27"+

*Body wood:* ash/alder

*Neck wood:* maple

*Body top:* SPALTED MAPLEZ!

*Fingerboard wood:* maple/ebony

*Pickups:* passive; whatevers best value.. most people will want to swap out for their favourite p/u anyway.

*Configuration:* H-S or H-H

*Bridge type:* Low profile floating trem.

*Finishes:* Natural and WHITE.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 15, 2008)

buffa d said:


> At least make it SATIN black
> 
> But a black guitar with a white binding and white pickups would be sweet!
> 
> Edit: just had the greatest idea. If you want black finishes, just put an ebony top on that thing!



i dunno bout satin anymore these days, i have had two satin black guitars, and it's wearing thin on me, not the easiest bastard to clean either.

a cool idea would be to satin the necks, kinda like some guys have done, where they have sanded their necks with fine grit, or even ordered unpainted necks.

now on some guitars an unpainted looks damn fine showing off all that lovely would grain and natural look. but a satanized painted neck would be pretty damn cool.


----------



## buffa d (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh yeah I totally forgot that.
I prefer unfinished necks. Painted necks are nowhere near as smooth as unfinished ones.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Sep 15, 2008)

Variant said:


> Um... I haven't changed the inlays, they're the same half-ellipse shape. As for previews of the new guitars... in due time.  I'm still putting finishing touches on things. Additionally, my main computer is dead in the water right now, in need of a new motherboard.  So not having access to all my full spectrum of software (I'm using my wonderful lady's laptop, which _*only*_ has Pshop on it) *and* the fact that I'm outta work and focusing primarily on the job hunt is hasting the process a bit. Be patient, young Jedi.



 If one has posted not current mockups, how is one to know if same are inlays?


----------



## MikeH (Sep 15, 2008)

Model spec'd: 7

Body wood: mahogany

Neck wood: 5 Pc. Maple/ Walnut

Body top: quilt maple

Fingerboard wood: maple

Pickups: SD Blackouts, piezo

Configuration: H-/-H

Bridge type: Edge Lo-Pro 7

Finishes: Transparent Purple burst, Trans Black, Oil finish


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 15, 2008)

Id be into the RM8, with a somewhat unusual wood combo.

Ash body, Mahogany neck, and a maple board. the ash mahogany setup is not something you see often.


----------



## eegor (Sep 15, 2008)

Alright, my turn:

Poll

Model spec'd: &#8734;8

Body wood: Alder

Neck wood: 7-piece maple/mahogany

Body top: Quilted maple

Fingerboard wood: Ebony

Pickups: A couple of M8s

Configuration: H-/-H

Bridge type: Kahler 7228

Finishes: Whitewash with matching headstock


----------



## theshred201 (Sep 15, 2008)

TBH, I think an unfinished neck would look kinda odd with the stained body and stained FB if he goes with those like on the early mockups.

Cool stuff about the pickups. 

Finally. MAKE SURE MAKE SURE MAKE SURE MAKE SURE MAKE SURE MAKE SURE MAKE SURE you get a talented luthier to do these for you. Try some stuff of theirs before hiring them if you can, and have a couple other people try it too if you can to get some differing opinions. It would be a huge disappointment if these came out and turned out to be poor guitars. Though TBH, I'm sure you've already thought about that though...


----------



## Variant (Sep 15, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> i dunno bout satin anymore these days, i have had two satin black guitars, and it's wearing thin on me, not the easiest bastard to clean either.
> 
> a cool idea would be to satin the necks, kinda like some guys have done, where they have sanded their necks with fine grit, or even ordered unpainted necks.
> 
> now on some guitars an unpainted looks damn fine showing off all that lovely would grain and natural look. but a satanized painted neck would be pretty damn cool.





> Oh yeah I totally forgot that.
> I prefer unfinished necks. Painted necks are nowhere near as smooth as unfinished ones.





> TBH, I think an unfinished neck would look kinda odd with the stained body and stained FB if he goes with those like on the early mockups.



What Sepultorture is saying about the satin/flat finishes is true. My Synapse is flat black and sweat stains just don't like to come off easily.  I agree with point about the unfinished necks, though. The *gloss coat*, in particular, makes for a sticky feel. I'll probably go the route that my Conklin bass went, where the neck back is stained (no paint or gloss) so there is no break in wood pattern/color, but the gloss coat ends at an appropriate break point at the neck-body interface. 




> If one has posted not current mockups, how is one to know if same are inlays?



I see what you're saying now. There *were* earlier Infinity mockups before the ones you see here... I thought you were referring to between _*those*_ and the ones linked at the head of the thread.




> Finally. MAKE SURE MAKE SURE MAKE SURE MAKE SURE MAKE SURE MAKE SURE MAKE SURE you get a talented luthier to do these for you. Try some stuff of theirs before hiring them if you can, and have a couple other people try it too if you can to get some differing opinions. It would be a huge disappointment if these came out and turned out to be poor guitars. Though TBH, I'm sure you've already thought about that though...



Absolutely!  For one, I'll need someone who can duplicate the level of quality that CNC production can provide, and two (hopefully I'm not disappointing too many people saying this here), I have no intention of making cheap guitars... and that price point will need to be represented accurately. I just hope that I can find someone here in the Pacific Northwest that I can interface easily with to smooth the prototyping process. If not, I will go wherever is necessary.


----------



## Hcash (Sep 15, 2008)

How impossible would a multi-scale be???


----------



## theshred201 (Sep 15, 2008)

Imo, multi-scale should wait until he's got solid single scale work.

Hmm....who could build guitars for you.


> I'll need someone who can duplicate the level of quality that CNC production can provide


I actually saw pickup routs Elysian on this forum did being compared to CNC work today. Though I don't know if he'd want to join with you right now as he just officially launched his own custom guitar company, just saying...

I'm surprised that people aren't jumping on the opportunity to join up and build guitars with you tbh.


----------



## Variant (Sep 16, 2008)

> How impossible would a multi-scale be???



About as likely as that Hayden Panatiere + me + Avril Lavigne threesome I've been pondering. Actually, if you can make that happen I'll get on making that one for you.  Like I said before, though, the bulk of my focus here is for 25.5" scale, six string guitars... because, well, that's easily the largest chunk of the market. 




theshred201 said:


> Imo, multi-scale should wait until he's got solid single scale work.
> 
> Hmm....who could build guitars for you.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I don't know at this point. This thread is really any real public "announcement" of serious intent with regards to this endeavor so it's pretty fresh... maybe some artisans will step up soon. From what I've seen out there, I like both Sherman and Rob's (KxK) work... dunno where either would stand with subcontracting for Infinity Guitar Works. One important factor here will be the willingness to coordinate with me (and possibly others) to implement the unique features with regard to neck design and the unique neck-to-body joint. Those issues will need to be resolved into solutions *before* they're applied across a number of prototypes for the public to put their hands on.


----------



## theshred201 (Sep 16, 2008)

Variant said:


> From what I've seen out there, I like both Sherman and Rob's (KxK) work... dunno where either would stand with subcontracting for Infinity Guitar Works.



To be honest, I'd be pretty surprised if they did. They are already relatively established names, so TBH I'd think it'd be pretty unlikely for them to do something else. You never know though.



> One important factor here will be the willingness to coordinate with me (and possibly others) to implement the unique features with regard to neck design and the unique neck-to-body joint. Those issues will need to be resolved into solutions *before* they're applied across a number of prototypes for the public to put their hands on.



Oh yeah, well I have a secret and I'm not going to tell you what it is 
Just Kidding. That's pretty much how that section makes me feel though.  I'll find out eventually...


----------



## Elysian (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah, i'd have a hard time wanting to jump on board something like this because it wouldn't be my name on the guitars i'm building, to me, just not something i want to do at this point.


----------



## theshred201 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kinda what I expected, just mentioned you as your pickup routes were compared to CNC work (one way of saying great job) and Variant essentially said that he'd want his luthier to be able to create CNC quality work.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 16, 2008)

theshred201 said:


> Kinda what I expected, just mentioned you as your pickup routes were compared to CNC work (one way of saying great job) and Variant essentially said that he'd want his luthier to be able to create CNC quality work.



yeah, my pickup templates are taken straight from an RG7620, hence the quality of the routes being pretty good


----------



## theshred201 (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha...you make it sound so easy....

I'm sure there are plenty of people that could use the same router and same template and wouldn't immediately be able to replicate your work.

We'll see how I do once I get around to getting some supplies to start my first build....


----------



## NemesisTheory (Sep 16, 2008)

Model spec'd: &#8734;7, or &#8734;8

Body wood: ash & maple on trans-finishes, mahogany on solid finishes. 

Neck wood: maple, mahogany

Body top: quilt maple, spalted maple

Fingerboard wood: ebony, flame maple, purpleheart
AND, would really dig white neck and headstock binding!!! 

Pickups: active EMG

Configuration: H-/-H

Bridge type: Kahler! 

Finishes: Trans-Indigo Purple, Trans-Cherry Red, Trans-Iguana Burst, Trans-Cherry Sunburst, Solid Pearl White, Solid Black Pearl, Solid Bright Yellow Pearl.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 17, 2008)

out source the work to korea.


----------



## msherman (Sep 17, 2008)

I`ve been watching this thread, and since my name was brought up, here are my thoughts on your vision (if you will kindly indulge me?)

You need to weigh the assets that you bring to the table against the limitations that you posess.  If you have unlimited financial resources at your disposal, this would be your most important asset that you can bring to the table, otherwise you are just pipe dreaming trying to make a "go" in this business.

I have been aproached several times with this proposition, where the individual has high expectations of starting a guitar line, with little knowledge of actual "hands-on" luthiery. The short of it........In the end, it comes down to $$$$$$$.

There are only two CNC shops that I know of ("off hand") that would even cater to the idea of what your objective is. Rest assure, it`s going to come down to cash! And lots of it!
CNC shops are expensive to run, let alone any shop. For an example, my machine with computer, and software cost well over 80K. Thats a big nut to pay every month. It`s not even running guitar parts ATM. It`s running Aerospace parts in order to pay for itself within a few years.

The machine needs to make "X" amount of dollars per hour to justify owning it, otherwise, it`s a lost leader. They are not cheap machines to run either!
"Well, in order to make that cut in the most timely manner, we need a cutter like this"..........it`s only $1800! Then it`s going to wear, and need to get get re-sharpened down the road, requiring re-programming to adjust for the material lost during the re-sharpening. Multiply this one cutter by a minimum of 8, which is what most NC milling centers require for one specific product.
You need two of each, so when the worn cutter is out getting re-sharpened, the machine isn`t sitting idle.

Getting past the machine cost: No matter how big/axis of machine you are able to obtain, there is still many man hours of hand work that will be needed to complete these guitars after they come off the machine, after the hourly rate of the programming. Who is going to do that? At what hourly cost? 

Then there is the big issue of the finish work, which is just as big of an undertaking as the actual guitar building. Unless you go to a UV cured finish, plan on your product to be sitting for at least two weeks while the finish dries. That could be $30K+ of product sitting there making no money for two weeks while it cures.

I spent the day at a company that makes UV curing booths today.
A booth that will cure 1 guitar at a time= $12k.
A booth that will cure 15 at a time= $80K

All of this aside,then there is the issue of the sourcing of supplies to send to the Luthier/machine shop. It`s alot of fun Feeding the shop is a full time job in itself. The money goes out this month, but you won`t see a return until two, maybe months down the road. Be prepared for that!

I could go on for hours with this post, as there are many more obstacles to overcome.

I`m not trying to shatter your dreams with this post, I`m trying to enlighten you as to the magnitude of the reality here involved with this buisiness.

After paying all these bills getting things up and running, when will you see a return based on the unit cost? Food for thought.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 17, 2008)

Good god that's an enlightening post, I didn't realize that CNC machines cost THAT much to run...


----------



## Variant (Sep 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Good god that's an enlightening post, I didn't realize that CNC machines cost THAT much to run...



No time to completely digest Mike's _*excellent*_ post right now (will revisit), but forget not that I worked as a process engineer in a laser machining facility for the last year, our two UV lasers cost $750,000 *a piece*.











.



msherman said:


> I`ve been watching this thread, and since my name was brought up, here are my thoughts on your vision (if you will kindly indulge me?)
> 
> You need to weigh the assets that you bring to the table against the limitations that you posess. If you have unlimited financial resources at your disposal, this would be your most important asset that you can bring to the table, otherwise you are just pipe dreaming trying to make a "go" in this business. I have been aproached several times with this proposition, where the individual has high expectations of starting a guitar line, with little knowledge of actual "hands-on" luthiery. The short of it........In the end, it comes down to $$$$$$$.



Well, mucho respect for your time and thoughts Mr. Sherman! Food for thought, indeed.  Primarily, at this point, I'm just getting into formulating the whole thing as a marketable concept: Design details, product identity, target market, marketing plans, etc. Frankly, the marketing and implementation being the most crucial element in any product, in my opinion. Of course, in the case that I *actually* step in a forward direction with this, doing so with a thought out plan of scalability is the most probable route. Most producing companies work this way, no matter if you're building guitars or not. You generally start out in a state of horizontal integration and move to a mode of vertical integration as demand makes it sensible. This is why the partnering with a capable and willing builder will be an important link in the process. Price point is based on that reality. In a nutshell, I'll play into into it as the options available make sense as a conduit to the endeavor working. No one (myself, especially) wants to flush money down the proverbial toilet. 



> There are only two CNC shops that I know of ("off hand") that would even cater to the idea of what your objective is. Rest assure, it`s going to come down to cash! And lots of it!
> 
> CNC shops are expensive to run, let alone any shop. For an example, my machine with computer, and software cost well over 80K. Thats a big nut to pay every month. It`s not even running guitar parts ATM. It`s running Aerospace parts in order to pay for itself within a few years.
> 
> ...



Obviously, obviously...  Like I said, before, I spent the last year as an end-to-end process engineer for a precision laser cutting shop, managing every aspect of the process from the initial customer dialog/solutions, through the CAD-to-CAM data preparation, through production scheduling & personnel management, through inspection, finishing, & QC, and finally shipping and customer follow up. Not to mention estimating, quoting, invoicing, procurement of materials, technical writing for procedures (for ISO9000 and training) & new material result logging, material research, and conflict resolution. Shit, in light of the horrendous scheduling database/quoting system that we had there, I took the initiative to design and implement a new one. As someone who's worked in production environments, I know production... as a guitar player of 16-years with a technical curiosity, I know guitars and the market... as a product designer, I know concept and ideation. Sure, my knowledge of luthiery is somewhat limited, but that's where a good partnership with a knowledgeable (and manufacturing savvy) luthier would be a smart step, IMHO. That translates to any business venture, though. I doubt Tom Gale knows how to run a automotive stamping press... but that's not the point, you know. 



> I`m not trying to shatter your dreams with this post, I`m trying to enlighten you as to the magnitude of the reality here involved with this buisiness.After paying all these bills getting things up and running, when will you see a return based on the unit cost? Food for thought.



Well, I don't know if I'd really call it a dream per sé, as at this point in my life, most of the things I really "dreamt" of doing have never really taken me anywhere, no matter how much work or study I put into them. Nowadays, it's simply the _*exploration*_ of (sadly, dwindling) options of where to route my creativity, passion, and skill set that will take me somewhere beyond what a day job has to offer. It was one of those things where you look at what ideas you have, then limit it by what you're personally able to invest (always the biggest block when car design was my main focus), and start down a path and see if it takes you anywhere.  Maybe I'll never accomplish anything, who knows? But right now, I don't see any reason to stop looking for paths to success. 

As for words of warning as manufacturing is concerned, thanks for the fair warning. Like I said, I *do* have a production background, in a number of different areas and subsets (building systems, residential construction, motorcycle manufacture, machine shop) both large and small (and perhaps, more importantly: *scaling up*), so the idea of "overlooking" the big picture going-in is something I'm familiar with. But, you know what, I've yet to hear from _*anyone*_, in *any* industry, that its easy or cheap to start up and scale any company. Its just one of those things, that when you're younger, you're really grateful that someone gave you some insight into, but as you get older you start to realize it's sort of a real world cliché that applies to just about everything. I mean, what business that puts out any sort of product is as simple as it seems to operate, inexpensive to start up, and easy to scale?  I'll look into my options, so far as implementation, available capitol, and partnership options goes, and decide on weather it's worth a go from there. If not, I'll go and microdistill my own variety of gin... or whatever. 

In any case, I highly appreciate your input... you've been neck deep in building guitars for a very long time and surely know way, way, way more than myself. The time taken to pass on that sort of insight is highly appreciated.  Keep up the stellar work!

Ryan


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 7, 2008)

i wonder what kind of hardware and pup options will be on this


----------



## vansinn (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Ryan, those will be great, congrats on going on with this!

My favorite model: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ignature-ibanez-eight-the-rm8.html#post480144

Model spec'd for &#8734;7 and &#8734;8

Body wood: alder or basswood
Body top: flame or burl maple

Neck wood: sycamore maple or 5-ply maple/wenge/maple/wenge/maple
Neck profile: speed/wizard, maybe compound profile. maybe carbon/graphite reinforcements
Fingerboard wood: ebony or wenge; maple for whitewash finish
compound radius, ~15" at head, almost flat at body.
maybe shallow scallops on upper frets and strings as custom option
7-stringer: 26" scale as a compromise
8-stringer: compound scale 25.3" - 26.5"

Pickups: passive, dunno which model, I prefer clarity like OBL 450L/XL. Piezo bridge/saddles
Maybe pup routings as custom option for non-standard ideas..
Configuration: H-/-H or slim-blade-H-/-H

Bridge type: Not sure, maybe Floyd for 7-stringer, Kahler or fixed for 8-strings

Finishes: 1: Translucent whitewash. 2: Very translucent black with almost solid back edges. If the maple flame/burl structure can be made kinda silver'ish under trans black.. wow


----------



## Variant (Oct 9, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> i wonder what kind of hardware and pup options will be on this



Hardware and pickups aren't 100&#37; decided at this point, hence the point of this thread to some extent, _*but*_ as it lays in my brain, I'm leaning towards the following to standardize things a bit: 

Hardware will be dependent on model, most likely Gotoh Lo-Pro's for guitars with the double lockers, and their TOM-style bridges for the hardtails, and most likely a Wilkinson VS401 on the &#8734;662. I'd like to stick to one supplier if that's possible, and Gotoh has a lot to offer. The only odd one out, is the likely application of the Kahler Pro 2228 for the &#8734;8 models, as there really aren't any options out there that are appealing. 

Pups, I'm less sure on than that hardware, but _*probably*_ a selection of DiMarzio and Seymour Duncan passives dependent on model, with Blackouts as the active option. The extreme lower cutaway isn't going to be compatible with the larger EMG route and the Blackouts have a "normal" sized model.  Again, the &#8734;8 series will be the odd man out, probably a set of Lundgren M8's. 

BTW, for those of you curious on how the headstock design will look: 
Headstock Design

.


----------



## theshred201 (Oct 9, 2008)

Gotoh makes some hipshot-ish bridges too, right? I'd like to see those as an option if possible too (If I get an 8 I'm probably not getting a trem or locking nut and I'm not huge TOM fan...)


----------



## JitJung (Feb 10, 2009)

I would definately buy one or two of these 8s pref all black with lundgren m8s. I just saw the Infinity line and I agree most Ibanez lines are like card board cut outs for design. If you please contact me I will buy one no questions asked. 27", 8str, ebony fb, Rg2228's Fixed Edge III-8 bridge. I just bought the RG2228 and I see im gonna have to get more beauty in another design. Thank you for sharing all this and WOW!X10.

b e a u tiful


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 11, 2009)

In all honesty I play my 6 as much as I play my 7, so I'm always looking for either of them. Especially when my income increases. 

I'd be very interested in a white wash finish on an Ash body. And a natural finish on a Flame Maple top on mahogany. 

And I'm a Floyd player. 

Hope some of this helps and good luck!


----------



## MattMorose (Feb 11, 2009)

In all honesty, if these were to be made, I would definitely want to buy, almost no matter what specs.

Something in the 800-1000 dollar price range, floating bridge 27 inch scale, and an alder body, with either a maple or ebony fretboard, would be my ideal thing though. And I personally prefer the ibanez style of a bolt-on, instead of neck through.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 11, 2009)

For a &#8734;6

Mahogany Body
Maple Neck (neck through 3 piece)
Ebony Fingerboard
Floyd Rose or Edge (black hardware throughout)
Either 3 x Blackouts (H/S/H) or BKP Warpig and Trilogy single Ceramic (H/S/H) - choice of active and passive?
Black. Black is good and doesn't confuse me (Although black/purplebursts are nice, espcially with some tasty flamed maple)
Reversed Headstock

&#8734;7 and &#8734;8

Mahogany Body or Swamp Ash
Maple Neck (neck through and 3 peice)
Ebony Fingerboard
Fixed Brige on the 8 (tune-o-matic or similar) and either a Fixed or Floyd/Edge on the 7 (so yeah, the choice of either is fine - black hardware again)
H/S/H on the 7 and H/H on the 8 - BKP Warpig/Nailbomb and a Trilogy Single again, or Blackouts. Active/Passive choice as before.
Finishes as before - flat black or a restrained black/purple burst. 
Reversed Headstock

Oh yeah, scale - 24 3/4" on the 6, 25 1/2" on the 7, and 27" on the 8.


----------



## darren (Feb 11, 2009)

MattMorose said:


> Something in the 800-1000 dollar price range



You haven't been reading this thread, have you? 

It's not possible for a builder in North America to build and sell guitars at prices like that and make enough money to sustain the business, let alone pay oneself a living wage.


----------



## demolisher (Feb 11, 2009)

darren said:


> You haven't been reading this thread, have you?
> 
> It's not possible for a builder in North America to build and sell guitars at prices like that and make enough money to sustain the business, let alone pay oneself a living wage.



Truth.


----------



## Isan (Feb 12, 2009)

1000-1300 is doable


----------



## benguin123 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Model spec'd:* &#8734;6, &#8734;7, &#8734;8 

*Body wood:* alder / mahogany.

*Neck wood:* Mahogany & Bubinga 5 piece construction with the same 2 stripe layout as the RG7321 and RG1527 i believe too, but obviously all in dark woods.

*Body top: T*rans-spalded maple top or waxed spalded maple, arch top but with a droped down corner like on a strat so its the best of both worlds.
*
Fingerboard wood:* ebony with white washed maple inlays or alabone, the same long rounded triangle shapes as the original custom 7's.

*Pickups: *Dimarzio Evo 7's with a fishman piezo, or EMG 707's with coil tapping on neck and bridge, in both cases get the bridge pickup as close to the bridge piece (for which I heavily recomend a choice of Floyd rose and Tune-o-Matic) as possable to get nice overtones and be able to pick up the perfect sweet spot for pinched harmonics.

*Configuration:* H-H/H-H-Piezo, depending on pickup choice.

BEN- 16 year old Gear anarach at your service


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jun 17, 2009)

my 2 cents ICEMAN BODY!!!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 17, 2009)

Did you even read the first post?


----------



## Vision (Jun 17, 2009)

This might've been covered, but how thick/thin is the neck going to be?


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jun 17, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Did you even read the first post?



no


----------



## technomancer (Jun 17, 2009)

Try it, might let you post something useful.


----------



## sepherus (Jun 18, 2009)

*Edit* never mind, i didnt finish reading the pages.


----------

